# Dish Netwrok DVR Fees Question



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

I called DN to upgrade my receiver to DVR planning on paying the current $49 for the receivers and the $5.98 DVR fee, but I was told I would have to pay the $5.98 plus an additional receiver fee of $5.00, I told them that I am not adding a receiver, just replacing and the told me it does not matter, I still ahve to pay a total of $10.98 over my current bill. Why is that? They should just call it a $10.98 DVR fee instead! I called twice and got the same thing even though the Equipment Upgrade site does not mention that extra fee.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are not adding, but replacing... you just probably got someone who wasn't paying attention. The new receiver $5 fee should cancel out the one you'd "save" by dropping your old receiver... so it should just be the $5.98 more for the DVR fee.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

xasx said:


> I called DN to upgrade my receiver to DVR planning on paying the current $49 for the receivers and the $5.98 DVR fee, but I was told I would have to pay the $5.98 plus an additional receiver fee of $5.00, I told them that I am not adding a receiver, just replacing and the told me it does not matter, I still ahve to pay a total of $10.98 over my current bill. Why is that? They should just call it a $10.98 DVR fee instead! I called twice and got the same thing even though the Equipment Upgrade site does not mention that extra fee.


What may be happening is you are replacing an owned receiver with a leased receiver. If you only have one receiver then you will have the additional $5.00 above your current bill. If you have more than one other owned receivers you will see the $5.00 leased fee replacing the $4.99 additional receiver fee. The only way around the leased receiver fee is to buy the dvr receiver, but you will not get one for $49.00.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for all the help, i'll try calling them again, thats how i thought it was.


----------



## xasx (Mar 19, 2006)

I called my third time and talked to someone knowledgeable and she said what you guys did, that the bill will only go up by a total of $5.98. I still took her name down. Thanks for the help.


----------

